# What color will this be?



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

this is a baby swift ...he's my first that came out this color ..and clue anyone?


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Looks like a blue bar splash


----------



## jeff houghton (Jul 17, 2010)

blongboy said:


> this is a baby swift ...he's my first that came out this color ..and clue anyone?


or has we would say a blue pied.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

but his parent are walnut ...not bluebar


----------



## HmoobH8wj (Apr 7, 2011)

it look like it gonna be like mine. idk im guessing


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

HmoobH8wj said:


> it look like it gonna be like mine. idk im guessing


lol maybe ..but it's a swift


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

blongboy said:


> but his parent are walnut ...not bluebar


Can you post a picture? Either way, they are still blue based and probably carry bar.


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Can you post a picture? Either way, they are still blue based and probably carry bar.


they look like my signature picture


----------



## tipllers rule (Aug 2, 2010)

blongboy said:


> they look like my signature picture


by the way are those hawks


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

tipllers rule said:


> by the way are those hawks


they're swift


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

Yeah the ones in your sig are definitely blue based. Even though they are t-patterns, that doesn't mean they can't carry bar or regular check


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> Yeah the ones in your sig are definitely blue based. Even though they are t-patterns, that doesn't mean they can't carry bar or regular check


oooo so i will have some bar swift after all lol cool ..now i dont have to buy one ..he or she is one of my breeder now


----------



## ezemaxima (Jan 12, 2008)

blongboy said:


> oooo so i will have some bar swift after all lol cool ..now i dont have to buy one ..he or she is one of my breeder now



It still might look like the parents after it molts. I can see some specks like a checkered pattern and light bronzing...


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

ezemaxima said:


> It still might look like the parents after it molts. I can see some specks like a checkered pattern and light bronzing...


OMG you got great eye!! i just started to see that today ....and that a old picture ..that what people call SKILL lol


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

All I see is the little darker "lacing" that is typical on baby blues, which will moult out as soon as he gets his big boy feathers


----------



## blongboy (Nov 10, 2009)

MaryOfExeter said:


> All I see is the little darker "lacing" that is typical on baby blues, which will moult out as soon as he gets his big boy feathers


cant wait to see ..is that the first moult or a few after ...?


----------

